

Show HN: PHP lib for Buffer - bufferapp-php - tehwebguy
https://github.com/thewebguy/bufferapp-php

======
tehwebguy
Today I needed a Buffer library but there was none to be found.

It also served as a fun little way to get the hang of the basics of git &
github :)

